# Ecstasy vs. Molly



## FlowMotion

Hi folks, I've been seeing a lot in threads that there is some confusion on how ecstasy compares to molly. Well, I decided to get a large coffee today from dunkin donuts and I am feeling very productive. 


*Ecstasy* - Ecstasy are pills that are supposed to contain MDMA but often other adulterants such as DXM, (Meth)Amphetamine, Caffeine, Piperzines, ect. The amount of MDMA that is in a pill can greatly range from 0mg (Bunk) all the way up to 200mg. Pills are given a stamp which is usually a logo for some corporations or they just use random objects. When good pills are created often copy cat pills are made and are usually a lot shittier. 






*Molly* - Molly is MDMA powder in capsule. It is sold usually with 100mg in each capsule but the MDMA is usually cut or impure. The point of molly is to give you a "clean" roll. Molly can also contain adulterants such as DXM, Meth(Amphetamine), Caffeine, and Piperzines but it is much less likely than ecstasy pills. Usually the adulterants are inactive(you can't feel them) but more and more often stuff like BZP powder is being passed off as molly. The last rave I went to someone was selling laundry detergent powder in capsules and passing it off as molly 






*Comparing the Two *- In theory ecstasy and molly should be no different from each other. MDMA gives you the same effects no matter if it is taken in pill from or capsule form. In reality the real difference between the two is ecstasy is often pressed with active ingredients, and molly is cut with inactive ingredients. 

As always I stress the importance of a test kit. Both are very easy for dealers and suppliers to add what ever they want to mix. Using a test kit can stop you from taking all those nasty chemicals and also save you them money of purchasing them in the first place.


FM


----------



## Acid Eiffel

molly >>>>>>>> pills ime


----------



## delta_9

Good idea FM :D
There seems to be a lot of confusion among the younger rollers these days(being from the same city I'm sure you know what I mean)  In fact, from what I've observed the midwest is _flooded_ with piperazines atm.

The general consensus seems to be that molly is so much better but in truth it's actually many times easier for someone to cut.  All they have to do is open up the capsule and add or take out whatever they want.  Most dealers aren't able to do the same thing with their pills.

To date, I think there are something like 30+ active ingrediants indentified in pressed pills and capsules according to ecstasydata.com and other various sources 8(  By this of course I mean there aren't 30 actives in every pill, but there have been at least 30 different actives pressed into pills.


----------



## orange floyd

that sucks dude, around here most ppl weigh their caps to .2g's


----------



## RGB

^ Awesome :D looking at drugs at work is almost as good as actually doing drugs at work, haha.

But seriously, very nicely formatted and informative post, Flow. Thank you!


----------



## tank90

deffinatly mollly over x


----------



## jamaica0535

molly also seems to hit a bit faster, you have much less for your stomach to disolve to get into the bloodstream....

a pill takes a bit for your stomach to disolve, a gel cap is going to be disolved very quickly....


----------



## MazDan

tank90 said:


> deffinatly mollly over x



You seem to have missed the point.

Yes it may be true that currently where you buy your gear that molly is better than pills but it can change overnight. And just because its better for you doesnt mean that its better for everyone.

The point is that nobody can guarantee what you are getting and that you should always use a test kit no matter what your getting.

To be sure to be sure.


----------



## phatass

when i get molly i get crystals... i never buy crushed powder, don't know what it might be cut with


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

nice thread.!


----------



## grumpycakes

Thank you so much for this info!  This was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Too many doses

phatass said:


> when i get molly i get crystals... i never buy crushed powder, don't know what it might be cut with



Good rule of thumb IME.


----------



## Vivid

molly=pills... it all depends on what is actually in your molly or your pills but mdma is mdma no matter what form its in. maybe you get a shitty pill and then you get molly which it really good, that doesn't mean that molly is any better then pill... it just means you get shitty pills.


----------



## CandyFiend

my first molly was shitty probably beause the guy took out alotof the mdma from the capsule. but my 2nd molly at this concert in chicago was fuckingg AMAZING ive never rolled so hard in my life. I ended up buying another one 2 hours in because i loved it so much and that intensified it soooomuch more. But theres some trick to it like you have to open the capsule and pour the contents underneath your tongue and let it dissolve. it tasted pretty bad but ive had worse and your mouth kinda burns the next day but it worked verryyy well!


----------



## eatmeplease

good post FM..I think that's the main reason why I don't like pills. its because i'll never know how much mdma is in it, or what is exactly in it for that matter. but that can be said for molly. i think with me a lot of it is by just the way it looks, like i've seen various types of molly and some are powderish, some are crystalish and some are just fucking rocks. and i think that the rockier it looks the better. but that's just by looks. obviously i'd test them before even dare consuming it. and so far i haven't come across any bad molly. so far it just keeps getting better. and that''s probably why i just stick with molly.


----------



## socalrollin

honestly ive had a lot more luck with pills than molly. never had a pipe yet just a lil speedy pills once or twice. so many people are selling fake molly now its sad.


----------



## jzilla

Nice post, Flow. +1.


Remember, kids. MDMA is MDMA is MDMA. Just stay safe, and have fun.


----------



## Kizzle

This is a pretty silly question IMO, I feel that if you want to eat MDMA then don't eat a dirty pressie.


----------



## MazDan

Kizzle said:


> This is a pretty silly question IMO, I feel that if you want to eat MDMA then don't eat a dirty pressie.



Could you expand on this please, Im not sure if your asking a question or what?


----------



## jamaica0535

phatass said:


> when i get molly i get crystals... i never buy crushed powder, don't know what it might be cut with



its still very much possible to cut crystals, its a little more invloved than cutting a powder but still very much doable by anyone that has the correct solvent and the average kitchen.... 

granted you couldn't cut it with inactives, Meth and MDMA would recrystalize in a solvent together as mixture, i would bet money on it...


----------



## phatass

jamaica0535 said:


> its still very much possible to cut crystals, its a little more invloved than cutting a powder but still very much doable by anyone that has the correct solvent and the average kitchen....
> 
> granted you couldn't cut it with inactives, Meth and MDMA would recrystalize in a solvent together as mixture, i would bet money on it...



yes its "possible" but far less likely than powder...


----------



## rollbacks

Hey guys I'm new to bluelight and fairly new to rolling.  This info is confusing me a lot though.  I've done E twice and molly once.  Both of my E rolls were WAY better than my molly roll.  The molly didn't even really feel like it was hitting me but both friends I rolled with said it hit them really hard.  Any explanation for I liked E so much more?


----------



## MistaJeff

I've taken molly capsules at least 12 times, they were all great experiences. I've taken two different types of pressed pills. One pill had MDMA in it but was a mediocre experience, the other had no MDMA in it. I have a scorn for pressed pills. They're a horrible gimmick and I want them to die in a fire. 




rollbacks said:


> Hey guys I'm new to bluelight and fairly new to rolling.  This info is confusing me a lot though.  I've done E twice and molly once.  Both of my E rolls were WAY better than my molly roll.  The molly didn't even really feel like it was hitting me but both friends I rolled with said it hit them really hard.  Any explanation for I liked E so much more?



Maybe you like Meth or pipes more than MDMA. I've taken 3 pills that I knew were pipes ahead of time an thoroughly enjoyed them, I've also taken one and a half pills that I knew were meth an thoroughly enjoyed them. Just because you liked the drug does not mean it was MDMA, some people like meth more, some people like pipes more. Its just unfortunate that you did not know what drug you were in fact taking. Did you use a test kit on theses pills and molly to see if they had any MDMA in them at all?


----------



## tyler2time

I prefer speedy rolls over molly if i plan on dancing, but molly if I am just gonna chill


----------



## shakur n4l

Which would you prefer a pill with mdma and caffeine, or pure mdma for going to a rave?


----------



## FlowMotion

shakur n4l said:


> Which would you prefer a pill with mdma and caffeine, or pure mdma for going to a rave?



I usually just get some clean pills and then I take like 20-30mg of adderall. You always need a little speed if you are raving :D


FM


----------



## nolys

i like a bit of a mix of mdxx and a bit of speed or something thrown into the mix... rather than jus MDMA. actually just take mephedrone...


----------



## jdsinglebarrel

shakur n4l said:


> Which would you prefer a pill with mdma and caffeine, or pure mdma for going to a rave?



It totally depends. How long is the Rave? If you plan on going for +6 hours I prefer to mix a little speed or caffeine with MDMA (molly powder form)

I think people really need to understand something, MDMA is MDMA, it doesn't matter if it is in a crystal, a powder, or a pill (this excludes quality of the MDMA). Taking a pill that has binders and is MDMA is no different than taking the powder form except one may take longer to dissolve and hit your blood stream.


----------



## Vaej

I have never had the oppertunity to try straight Molly, can't get it around here  I live in a really small town


----------



## Shambles

MDMA crystal + stim of choice for the extra energy ftw. Fuck pills where you have no idea of dose (outside of Europe anyway) and cut to hell with god knows what. "Molly" means nothing much to me but I associate it with cut MDMA powder so have no interest in it.


----------



## SubliminalRaver

I had molly one time and loved it. It was 8 or 9 years ago and it was a capsule w/ around 100-125mg of white powder in it with that taste you LOVE to hate. It was an awesome clean roll just as good as any other. I've had really good pills though. We had these white omegas that were huge. They were supposed to be 1/2 MDMA and 1/2 MDA. Without a doubt my favorite combination. Very speedy when you wanted them to be and very smacky and trippy to. I like to feel FUBAR when I'm rollin anyways so it was perfect. I haven't any anything in a few years so I don't know what the pills are like today but back 8 years ago we never got junk. We had a good consistent supply. The best pills were always the smallest ones. Little red, blue, orange, and yellow smiley faces were very big in the N. Florida scene.


----------



## MasterSplinter

I have only done Molly three times. Once it was clearly cut with a crushed pill(dealer called it "Blue Buddah Molly"), the second time it was Pipe and I thought I was dying, and the third...

EUREKA. WOW


----------



## MrMan737

I honestly think I prefer pressed pills... there's something novel about the cool presses, getting on pillreports to check out the ratings... for me it's kind of characteristic to the whole MDMA experience.


And there's something just so boring and 'druggy' feeling about just plain white powder in a capsule :/


----------



## Shambles

MDMA isn't just a white powder. Happy hunting 


*NSFW*:


----------



## ResinTeeth

Can't say I prefer pills to molly capsules because either way you go they can be adulterated. I like MDMA with nothing on the side, others like theirs with a little tweaksauce on top.


----------



## Venrak

^ What the fuck Shambles, that's the biggest hunk of MDMA I've ever seen. The most I've had is 5g in one crystal. Was huge, but that's ridiculous. :D

But crystal MDMA wins hands-down because of the dose control it provides. With pills, you're lucky if there's MDMA inside them, let alone the fact that you have no idea how much. Having to drop another one because "you're not quite there yet" and overshooting your preferred dose by 50-100mg isn't a big problem but it's still preferable to dose what you need, no more, no less.


----------



## SubliminalRaver

Shambles said:


> MDMA isn't just a white powder. Happy hunting
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I would like one of those with a root beer and french fries, oh and please super size.


----------



## Shambles

Not my pic, but those chunks were an ounce or so each from memory and were all over the UK last year. Was the last decent MDMA I saw 

Have seen far bigger chunks but not for a long time. Knew a chemist (via friend) a while back and was buying hunks like that chiselled from a rock that would make your eyes water if you think that's big


----------



## jdsinglebarrel

That's a huge hunk. Imagine getting pulled over with that. "What is that?" "A rock, officer."


----------



## dontstopthemusic

the best thing is to always have a dealer whos rep is up there... and check the pillreports and use a test kit... so far ive had GREAT luck and never had to worry about my quality of fun in the pills i take. 

fwiw... my dealer is like the soup nazi from seindfeld or what ever you spell it... he gets you what you want, has the best stuff in town, if you aint about to enjoy what you want... NO SOUP FOR YOU. strictly business.


----------



## b4rd

pure mdma ^ what kind of question is that?

Id rather have meth than caffeine in my pill though.... just my opinion.


----------

